# 77D features above/beyond the 800D?



## ahsanford (Feb 15, 2017)

Now that they both are official, can someone generate a list of what the 77D got that the 800D/T7i didn't?

Has anyone gone deep into the spec listings to see?

- A


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 15, 2017)

The spec sheets are basically identical: 77D 800D.

The only differences I found (in addition to the obvious ones) are that in the 77D the AF-ON button is customisable (the 800D doesn't have the button at all) and the 800D actually has one more C.Fn. than the 77D (the latter perhaps has a separate menu for Custom Controls like the 80D &co.)

BTW, some interesting differences compared to the 80D:

The new bodies can shoot a couple RAWs more per burst, and L JPEGs till the card is full. Presumably thanks to DiGIC 7 and the slightly lower fps.
There's no ALL-I 1080p except in the movie time lapse mode. The IPB bitrates are identical to the 80D.
There appears to be a new "2-10 shot burst after 10s delay" drive mode.

And a similarity:

The AF sensor is presumably identical. Specifically, f/8 AF is supported.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 15, 2017)

(Besides the top LCD for the 77D)


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 15, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> (Besides the top LCD for the 77D)



Yeah, and the rear dial, of course. But neither is explicitly mentioned in the specs. I edited my message a bit.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 15, 2017)

The various sites list the major additional features, much of the work has been done. These may or may not be worth the price increase. 

I've been keeping out a eye for a replacement for my G1X II that has fast AF, APS-C sensor, tethering to PC capability and is still reasonably compact. This does have some of those things, a M5 fails in the must have tethering for me to upgrade. I will probably just keep on watching, and looking for a improved G1X. The main thing that bothers me is that color differences due to less than perfect lighting seem exagurated in the small sensor cameras.

From TDP

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=20025


The 77D has a top LCD Data Panel whereas the T7i has none
The 77D's top mode dial and power switch are on left vs. right
The 77D has a Rear Control Dial vs. only Cross Keys
The 77D has a Multi-function Lock Switch vs. not available on the T7i
The 77D has an Auto Display-Off Sensor by the viewfinder vs. none
The 77D has an AF On button vs. none on the T7
From DPR"
Users opting for the 77D over the T7i will gain built-in interval and bulb timers, greater custom controls including an AF-On button, a top LCD panel and an eye sensor to shut off the rear LCD when the camera is raised for shooting.


----------



## Slyham (Feb 15, 2017)

Price is the same for either model. That leads me to think that the 77D is meant for a second camera for someone with a XD or XXD since the controls will be similar.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 15, 2017)

Slyham said:


> Price is the same for either model. That leads me to think that the 77D is meant for a second camera for someone with a XD or XXD since the controls will be similar.



Nope, the price of the 800D+18-55 kit is the same as the 77D body only.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 15, 2017)

Slyham said:


> Price is the same for either model. That leads me to think that the 77D is meant for a second camera for someone with a XD or XXD since the controls will be similar.



The price is higher for the 77D. Its the successor to the T6s, they just gave it its own model. It falls between the T7i and 80D in price and features. So, its entry level plus some higher features, intended for those who are willing to spend a little more and make a lot more profit for Canon.


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 15, 2017)

It seems that 77D has a new user interface different from what is usual in Canon DSLRs. It guides novice users to set DoF or motion blur using icons and sliding bars.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 15, 2017)

The 77D has a xxD badge and is more expensive, the 800D has a xxxD badge. Simple marketing. 

That extra £50 on top is really going to add up with thousands of units sold


----------



## foo (Feb 15, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> That extra £50 on top is really going to add up with thousands of units sold



that 50 quid is the same difference as the 750D -> 760D at launch. can't help but think that canons experiment with the 760D worked out well for them and that they're hoping that the rebrand to an xxD will push some of those buyers to the 80D successor next time..

I have the 760D and see only minor differences to the 77D, the 45 AF points probably being the most interesting, although I'm sure some folks will like the addition of 1080p60 video as well.. I wouldn't buy either the 77D or the 800D having already went FF myself, but I think the marketing behind what they've done here is very shrewd manoeuvre


----------



## Talys (Feb 17, 2017)

bhf3737 said:


> It seems that 77D has a new user interface different from what is usual in Canon DSLRs. It guides novice users to set DoF or motion blur using icons and sliding bars.



I think it's called Guide or some such, and is disabled in 77D by default (enabled in t7i by default). There is a video of it on YouTube -- looks cute, but a little noobish, if you ask me. But definitely nice as an optional extra. 

I like Bluetooth in the new camera, but no pentaprism would require something a lot better or a much better price to induce me to buy b


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 17, 2017)

foo said:


> I wouldn't buy either the 77D or the 800D having already went FF myself, but I think the marketing behind what they've done here is very shrewd manoeuvre



Agreed !


----------

